# Looking for Mid-West art galleries



## ATWilliams (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm a PA based Artist trying to get some of my Mid-west / South-west style pieces into galleries in the west.
Its been a daunting task with out having any contacts in the area, I looked through the internet, in Wyoming, Utah, Colorado, Arizona and new mexico. So I figured I would try a different approach…

I've been on LJ for about a month, and the biggest thing I've learned is that their are very talented wood workers on here from every where… so I figured I would do a little networking..

So, if you in the west, anywhere and you know of any galleries in your area that already, or look like they might carry my type of work, "Check out my Projects page", any help would be appreciated … This actually goes for any state actually,, I've been poking around the carolina's as well ..


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry, I can't find any either.


----------



## ATWilliams (Mar 4, 2008)

The west is a tough nut to crack ….


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

No help from me, sorry.


----------

